# Star Trek Picard: Staffel 1 könnte mit großem Knall enden - Trailer und Sneak Peak [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Staffel 1 könnte mit großem Knall enden - Trailer und Sneak Peak *


Spoiler



Amazon schaltet kommenden Freitag die vorerst letzte Folge von Star Trek: Picard frei. Das Staffelfinale heißt "Et in Arcadia Ego, Teil 2" und lockt mit der alles entscheidenden Schlacht. Trailer und Sneak Peak bieten einen Vorgeschmack.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Staffel 1 könnte mit großem Knall enden - Trailer und Sneak Peak *


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (23. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffel 1 könnte mit großem Knall enden - Trailer und Sneak Peak [Spoiler]*

Den Knall hatten die Produzenten doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## whileFALSE (24. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffel 1 könnte mit großem Knall enden - Trailer und Sneak Peak [Spoiler]*

Vielleicht wollen die wirklich den Bogen zu dieser bescheuerten KI aus Discovery schlagen. Das wär natürlich übel.


----------

